# Breaking news



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

BREAKING - Trump Makes Major Announcement About JAIL For Hillary

Could this be the end ?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

waiting for it, patiently waiting for it-then going to make it a personal holiday to celebrate on that day every year with a nice slug of 2 gingers irish whiskey or something.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope he waits till after Jan 20th so obummer can't pardon her for anything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Hope he waits till after Jan 20th so obummer can't pardon her for anything.


Don't mean to burst your bubble but POTUS can grant her a blanket pardon on past and future charges.

ETA: Here is a precedent.

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/president-ford-pardons-former-president-nixon


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

yep sure can.....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

But he sure as hell can have his IRS person go after her tax free non profit organization though....


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm really hoping that Hillary and all the criminals in her foundation get locked up. I hope Trump isn't guilty of the accusations with his university. Then would let Hillary go free to save himself too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> But he sure as hell can have his IRS person go after her tax free non profit organization though....


I can't see any way that pardon could include The Clinton Foundation either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is long past due that a Clinton scandal or misdeed was actually investigated without interference. If suspicions and accusations are founded, the full weight of the law should be applied to rectify any illegal actions. What you know and what you can prove are some times very different. Confiscation or forfeiture of illegal proceeds is a start. If Bill is involved and I would guess he is, he would get a special place for his sentence due to being president as would many other high ranking officials that were privy to state secrets. I am not going to hold my breath because I believe that the Clinton henchmen will take the responsibility and absolve the main actors in this play.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> It is long past due that a Clinton scandal or misdeed was actually investigated without interference. If suspicions and accusations are founded, the full weight of the law should be applied to rectify any illegal actions. What you know and what you can prove are some times very different. Confiscation or forfeiture of illegal proceeds is a start. If Bill is involved and I would guess he is, he would get a special place for his sentence due to being president as would many other high ranking officials that were privy to state secrets. I am not going to hold my breath because I believe that the Clinton henchmen will take the responsibility and absolve the main actors in this play.


Bill received a 1 million dollar gift from Qatar that he never declared.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think Obama should go ahead and pardon her, it takes the heat off Trump so he can focus on getting this country right again. Both Obama and Hillary will never again hold elected office in the United States so there is no political capital lost, it will validate the fact that she's done illegal stuff, and it will pacify her supporters instead of getting them all worked up over a trial and prison sentence and finally she can just fade away and make a living giving speeches to college kids.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the young man dont play his cards right..Bath House Barry will give her an el preseidente pardon.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

OakOwl said:


> Bill received a 1 million dollar gift from Qatar that he never declared.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Then IRS rules should apply with principle, penalties and interest. Just like anyone else.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Bill will need the million for bail money!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I think Obama should go ahead and pardon her, it takes the heat off Trump so he can focus on getting this country right again. Both Obama and Hillary will never again hold elected office in the United States so there is no political capital lost, it will validate the fact that she's done illegal stuff, and it will pacify her supporters instead of getting them all worked up over a trial and prison sentence and finally she can just fade away and make a living giving speeches to college kids.


I think they should go to jail and not collet $200 .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If he issues a pardon it will be like saying he thinks she is guilty


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I pray it's true.....

Today I'm laughing my ass off at this

Tuesday it's my Birthday and I'm having one hell of a pizza!

Tonight I'm drunk on Great Kentucky Bourbon!

Yesterday I found out I have cancer....I'll be gone a while....Or forever....Drive on Brothers and Sisters!

I love you all


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I think Obama should go ahead and pardon her, it takes the heat off Trump so he can focus on getting this country right again. Both Obama and Hillary will never again hold elected office in the United States so there is no political capital lost, it will validate the fact that she's done illegal stuff, and it will pacify her supporters instead of getting them all worked up over a trial and prison sentence and finally she can just fade away and make a living giving speeches to college kids.


I have a tendency to support your position, . . . but for a different reason.

I would like to then see the special prosecutor go after ol Barry O himself, . . . because he is every bit as dirty as she is, . . . probably even more so.

She would get the pardon that would make her the guilty ol witch we all know she is, . . . and he would wind up in Leavenworth, . . . and I'd be dancing again on my rooftop.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SGT E said:


> I pray it's true.....
> 
> Today I'm laughing my ass off at this
> 
> ...


I will be praying for you... Hang in there, stay positive..


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> But he sure as hell can have his IRS person go after her tax free non profit organization though....


I do believe we ought get to wield the IRS political weapon at least once ourselves. It might ensure their bipartisan demise.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

6811 said:


> I will be praying for you... Hang in there, stay positive..


 @SGT E, Be a laughing fool if you want, good medicine. You are now in our thoughts and prayers brother; and indeed hang in there and stay positive.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> @SGT E, Be a laughing fool if you want, good medicine. You are now in our thoughts and prayers brother; and indeed hang in there and stay positive.


Hey Sgt. E. What is the difference between Simba and Obama?

One is an African Lion.... The other is a Lyin African


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if they pardon her then they have to admit that she committed a crime and is guilty nope I don't think they will go there cause then other countries may wish expedite for conviction like Russia maybe for instigating a international disturbing the peace nuclear war maybe.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT E said:


> I pray it's true.....
> 
> Today I'm laughing my ass off at this
> 
> ...


Prayers upward bound,.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I pray it's true.....
> 
> Today I'm laughing my ass off at this
> 
> ...


*@SGT E* I have prayed for you and will stand with you in this battle that you now have undertaken. Stay strong and live with intent.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I pray it's true.....
> 
> Today I'm laughing my ass off at this
> 
> ...


Stay strong @SGT E. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Trump's 15 minute "handshake" meet with Obammy went 90 minutes - they didn't exchange Christmas desert recipes ....

betcha $2 part of the discussion concerned Hellery and hurting the DNC and HIS legacy - first round of blackmail deployed


----------

